# neon green worm



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

Today i spotted a neon green worm that swam by vibrating his body, is this a harmful type of worm? It was about a half inch long, all green with like a black dot for a head, very distinctive vibrating of the body. Would love some help identifying


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

can you get a pic?


----------



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

I tried for ever and it comes out to where you can see the shape of the worm but not the color, would that even help???


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

couldn't hurt : )


----------

